# Food Safety News - 06/24/2022 Two new Salmonella outbreaks identified as FDA continues investigation work on others



## daveomak.fs (Jun 24, 2022)

Two new Salmonella outbreaks identified as FDA continues investigation work on others​By Coral Beach on Jun 24, 2022 12:05 am
The FDA is investigating two new outbreaks of Salmonella infections that have together sickened more than 50 people. An outbreak of Salmonella Braenderup has sickened 40 people, but the Food and Drug Administration has not reported where the people live or what their ages are.  Also, the agency has not identified a source of the... Continue Reading

Denmark hit by a trio of Listeria outbreaks with unknown sources; eight deaths reported​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 24, 2022 12:04 am
Officials in Denmark are investigating three separate Listeria monocytogenes outbreaks that have affected almost 30 people with eight deaths reported.   The Statens Serum Institut, Danish Veterinary and Food Administration (Fødevarestyrelsen) and DTU Food Institute are trying to find the sources of these outbreaks. One had already been reported but the Statens Serum Institut has... Continue Reading

Defense wants a thin-downed indictment before trial of retired Blue Bell president​By Dan Flynn on Jun 24, 2022 12:03 am
The defense attorneys for retired Blue Blell president Paul Kruse want more struck from the criminal indictment going to an August 1 jury trial in Austin, TX. Chris Flood of Houston and John Cline of Seattle this time, want the indictment dismissed “to the extent it relies on Kruse’s alleged nondisclosure of certain information to... Continue Reading

Spoilage prompts Sesame Asian Style Dressing recall​By News Desk on Jun 23, 2022 01:06 pm
Metro Ontario Inc. is recalling Irresistibles brand Sesame Asian Style Dressing because of spoilage. The recalled product has been sold in Ontario and Quebec. Recalled product: Brand Name Product Name Size Code on Product UPC Irresistibles Sesame Asian Style Dressing 350 ml BB 2023 FE 120430322 0 59749 97580 3 Consumers are advised to not... Continue Reading

Revive Organics recalls smoothies and oats over norovirus concerns​By News Desk on Jun 23, 2022 01:01 pm
Revive Organics Inc. is recalling certain smoothie and oat products from the marketplace because of possible norovirus contamination of the raspberries used in these products. This recall was triggered by Canadian Food Inspection Agency test results. The recalled products have been sold nationally in Canada and online. Recalled products: Brand Product Size UPC Codes Revive... Continue Reading

Consumer who fell ill after eating Daily Harvest tells her story​By Jonan Pilet on Jun 23, 2022 10:26 am
Sarah Schacht is part of a select group of people with the distinction of falling ill with E. coli in two separate outbreaks. First a victim in Seattle’s Jack in the Box E. coli outbreak of 1993 at the age of 13, Schacht was sickened again 20 years later after dining at a Seattle Ethiopian... Continue Reading


----------

